

Do most programmers honestly enjoy programming? - dbenjamin57
http://www.quora.com/Do-most-programmers-honestly-enjoy-writing-code

======
mmsimanga
I enjoy the time I spend doing actual programming. Though I am a programmer
that is not what I spend most of my time doing.

------
kellros
Depends on the client!

